# Would like to trade my Macbook + Cash for a Macbook Pro



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I currently have a 2.0 Ghz White Macbook, (Core Duo) with 2gb ram, 60gb hd, and a few Macbook accessories such as the miniDVI-DVI cable, and the MiniDVI - SVideo cable. There is no extended Applecare on it, but the option to extend it is valid until June 2007.

I'd like to trade this system plus some cash for a Macbook Pro, so I can have a system that will power a 30 inch screen. Is there anyone with a Macbook Pro that would be interested in doing this trade? Or would I be better off selling the system by itself and just buying the Macbook Pro?

Thanks,

Alon


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

I sold my Macbook in literally one hour on this site.

Price it right and it should sell fast - then buy a refurb MBP from Apple for $1500 or $1600.


----------



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice lewdvig, I appreciate it. 

What was your Macbook priced at? Based on the specs I gave for mine, what do you think a fair price would be?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I'm looking for a Macbook, if you think your ready to sell it, contact me and maybe we can work something out.

cheers
Ants


----------



## mcdermij (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a macbook as well. Same offer applies.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a macbook pro I'm looking to trade for a macbook. 
I have an ad listed in the classifieds. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=12001&sort=1&cat=3&page=1


----------



## firstthing (Oct 16, 2007)

Still need a macbook pro?

http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=13813

let me know


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.mac2sell.net/

Mac pricing guide


----------

